# Automobile Reviews the Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's an interesting piece from Automobile Magazine. It's an escape from Anna Arbor Michigan for Automobile's writers, and a visit to Kentucky, including the Heaven Hill distillery and then on to Hell Creek, KY. See the theme? It makes for an interesting read.
More here...
http://www.automobilemag.com/r...di_q7/


----------

